# 5d Mark II LCD moniter Autofocus



## downcrash (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi All,

New to Canon.  Just got the 5d Mark II.  Bought it used, so I'm not yet familiar with all the settings.  When I am shooting in LCD mode the autofocus feature does not work when I press down the shutter button halfway.  Autofocus does work when I'm using the viewfinder eye piece.  What can I do to autofocus in LCD mode?  I know the AF ON button works, but I'd really like to be able to autofocus using the shutter button.  Thanks!


----------



## punch (Apr 25, 2012)

press the * button to focus in live-view.  i'm fairly certain you have to use that instead of the shutter.


----------



## downcrash (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep, I think you're right.  Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2012)

When I'm using live view, I am on a tripod and manual focus.


----------



## downcrash (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, same here.  By the time that camera autofocuses in live mode I could have done it myself.


----------



## punch (Apr 25, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> When I'm using live view, I am on a tripod and manual focus.



i was just going to say that.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 25, 2012)

downcrash said:


> Yea, same here.  By the time that camera autofocuses in live mode I could have done it myself.



It isn't made for using autofocus in live view mode. That's the whole thing. It doesn't utilize the cross type AF sensor AFAIK when in Live View. Sure, it can use contrast detect, but it's not worth it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2012)

To use auto focus in live view, it makes the mirror drop down to utilize the focus points, and then flip back up to go back into live view.


----------



## downcrash (Apr 25, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> downcrash said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, same here.  By the time that camera autofocuses in live mode I could have done it myself.
> ...



Yup.  Got it now.  Thanks.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2012)

I highly recommend you get this: Amazon.com: David Busch&#39;s Canon EOS 5D Mark II Guide to Digital SLR Photography (9781435454330): David D. Busch: Books


----------



## downcrash (Apr 25, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I highly recommend you get this: Amazon.com: David Busch&#39;s Canon EOS 5D Mark II Guide to Digital SLR Photography (9781435454330): David D. Busch: Books



Awesome!  I'll check that out.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

